# VS bra sizing chart is worthless.



## xoleaxo (Mar 5, 2008)

soo, i was trying to figure out the correct bra size to buy from VS by using their sizing chart.. according to the chart i am something ridiculous like a 40A.  ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i usually wear a 38C but i'm not sure how the sizing runs at VS.  i took measurements:

band= 35 (then i'm supposed to add 5''?)
bust= 40

if anyone knows how their sizes run, let me know.  or perhaps if you are around the same size, let me know what VS size you wear..we don't have VS here so i can't go try on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks!


----------



## COBI (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to buy VS bras exclusively until I started buying the Cacique from Lane Bryant.  As a larger-chested girl (36C or 38D, depending on where my weight is), the LB bras are SO much more comfortable with better support and a better fit for me.  And the "balconette" from LB style is very flattering. The fact that they often have Buy2Get1 Free sales (so 3 bras for $60) is great, also, because I get 3 better feel bras for only slightly more than a VS bra.

What VS styles are you considering?  With all the marketing hoopla when the IPEX came out, I bought one and returned it the next time I was there because it was AWFUL IMHO.  When I was talking to the girl while returning it, she said that it really is better for smaller-chested woman in general... no one put that in the marketing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am curious to try the new BioFit, though.

I have found the VS sizing to run similar to standard sizing.  Some lines may fit slightly different from each because of the cut.

VS has a GREAT return policy, so I would start with your normal sizing.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 6, 2008)

I have found that VS's sizing is inconsistent. Some of their bras are true to size, some of them run smaller, and some of them run bigger. It's weird. 

Also with those measurements, you are the size you stated. Don't let all of that crap confuse you. I swear you need a PHD in boobs/mathematics to understand it.


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the advice!  

cobi, i'm curious about the biofit too!  it says that it feels "custom fit.."


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Mar 6, 2008)

To do the ribcage measurement, you need to exhale completely (and then some) to get the most accurate measurement (like you, I come out with some crazy 40 or 42 measurement this way).  You can get a better measurement by lining the tape up with your band line in the back and measuring just above the breast in the front (where I come out as a 36, my true size).  Then take a relaxed ribcage measurement and subtract that from the measurement taken directly across your breast.  It's confusing and this can give some people a good start, but honestly the best bet is to get fitted at a store where they are much better trained (nordstrom, specialty bra stores).

The Biofit is decent in my size (36D), but will vary in this one based on your cup size.  It does run slightly small in the cups, so you may have to go up a cup size to get the right fit!  It gives me pretty decent lift without all that padding, but since the cup size larger was way too big, I tend to slip out of this one a bit.

Cobi, yes, the IPEX bra is absolutly the most awfully awful bra ever!


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 6, 2008)

Brassiere measurements - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hope that helps a bit. Obvioulsy it doesn't pertain to the VS line, just to bra sizing in general.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2008)

It is almost impossible to calculate your bra size using any method.  Why? because all bra's come in different cuts and people's bodies are all different. You really have to try them on to see if they fit properly.  For example in one bra i have i'm a 34c in another i'm a 38d.   Since Victoria's secret has a good return policy i'd order a couple of different sizes in different styles to get a feeling of where you are.


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 6, 2008)

there sizing is usually off... i was a d-dd cup for all my life and i went in VS and the girl fumbled around for like 40 minutes then told me i was a 36 B. I went and got sized at Macy's then purchased my bras from VS based on the range i was given from MAcy's and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd like to get sized for a bra.  They said that most women wear the wrong size.  I wear 34C but wonder if I shouldn't be.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jujubegirl* 

 
_I'd like to get sized for a bra.  They said that most women wear the wrong size.  I wear 34C but wonder if I shouldn't be._

 
The easy part is the cup size.  If you spill over its too small, if you have extra material or underarm is being poked by the wire its too big.  The band width is a bit trickier.  Is your bra riding up in the back? If so your band is too small.  If your breasts aren't as perky as you think they should be try a smaller band size.  You'll also have to adjust the straps accordingly.  Large breasts work better with thick straps although they aren't the most attractive feature, but they reduce the strain on your shoulders and back.  
I have been on the search for the perfect bra for me for awhile and have found about 4 I love so far.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Mar 7, 2008)

Not to be the bubble burster, but VS return policy is changing in April.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2008)

VS bras are quite possibly the worst for fit & standards in sizing. I do own a few, but can't stand leaving them on for long & not one has ever fit correctly. The gals that work there can't even figure it out. They do seem like they are made for smaller breasts....but then the marketing is about voluptuous looking chests - just don't actually have one. I don't get it


----------



## user46 (Mar 7, 2008)

I work for Vickie's, and the easiest thing to do is to go there and get fitted. I read that you don't have one around you, but thats the only way to know for sure. 38C is equivalent to a 36D, but the band will be more wide. It's just complicated because body types are different.


----------



## user46 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the marketing is moreso about _creating[/] a more voluptuous chest. hence damn near all the bra's are push up. But you're right, for larger chest (DD's), there aren't alot of options.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
VS bras are quite possibly the worst for fit & standards in sizing. I do own a few, but can't stand leaving them on for long & not one has ever fit correctly. The gals that work there can't even figure it out. They do seem like they are made for smaller breasts....but then the marketing is about voluptuous looking chests - just don't actually have one. I don't get it

_


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2008)

The girls at VS tried to fit me and basically just gave up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a full 36D, but I'm very narrow tiny everywhere else (4). Maybe I should find out where Pamela Anderson gets her bras *chuckle*


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_But you're right, for larger chest (DD's), there aren't alot of options._

 
There are beautiful bras in DD+ on the internet. The problem is women don't want to pay that kind of money. It makes me cringe to see full-busted women looking in VS for bras. They are not worth that kind of money, IMO. I don't mind spending $50 on a bra because it's the foundation for anything I wear.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw some gorgeous bras on bagshop.com  They seem to carry a variety of sizes too...and a ton of handbags & things I would love to have


----------



## jmthoreson (May 10, 2008)

VS sales people don't know how to measure people. Most women think they wear a lot larger band and smaller cup then they actually need. The VS sales people seem to be feeding onto this ideal and always tell people their band is larger then it really is. You need to measure very tight around your bust, they just sort of let the tape hang. It makes me very mad. Very few women wear a 40 or even a 38 band. You are probably a 36d or 36dd.


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_ I swear you need a PHD in boobs/mathematics to understand it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know a few men studying towards that degree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone care to share websites with GOOD bras for large chests? I would love a supportive bra that is comfortable to wear and takes a little strain off my back/neck. 

The other day I couldn't even wait until I got home- I took my bra off in the car. Thank god I didn't get pulled over, with the bra riding shotgun.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 10, 2008)

Have you looked at figleaves.com - Bras, Panties, Swimsuits, and Full Figure Lingerie


----------



## TDoll (May 10, 2008)

I seriously don't think you'll happen to luck out on ordering a perfect fitting bra online.  Bras are just one of those things that can fit totally different from brand to brand.  I've ordered from VS online, but only duplicates of ones I own.  
It sucks, but since you don't have a VS you can go to to try them on, I would shop elsewhere.  You can find great bras that aren't from VS.


----------



## midge (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmthoreson* 

 
_VS sales people don't know how to measure people. Most women think they wear a lot larger band and smaller cup then they actually need. The VS sales people seem to be feeding onto this ideal and always tell people their band is larger then it really is. You need to measure very tight around your bust, they just sort of let the tape hang. It makes me very mad. Very few women wear a 40 or even a 38 band. You are probably a 36d or 36dd._

 
Please don't generalize when speaking about the girls who work for the company. I happen to work for VS and our store does very well because of the knowledgeable associates. We have quite a few women who are frequent shoppers because they love the girls who work in my store and feel they are being helped in the best way possible. I do believe that some of the girls that work at your local store don't know what they're doing, but please don't make it seem like all of the girls who work for the company are incompetent. If you feel like the girl who measured you isn't doing it correctly, then ask for a second measuring from someone who is more experienced. 

Also (because I read this in someone else's post), bra sizes run differently depending on what you want your bra to do. The very sexy bras run a bit snug because they're supposed to enhance your cleavage and ultimately make you perkier/appear bigger. Body bras (ipex and shaping collection) run true to size. They're just everyday bras that are great under t-shirts. Angel bras are the middle-man of sorts. Usually run true to size, but some give you padding, and are a lot easier on the eyes than Body bras.


----------



## liv (May 23, 2008)

Honestly, I would go to a big dept store (like Von Maur, Nordstrom, etc) to get fitted over VS.  I know *some* of the girls can measure, but the truth is I've never met one of them, and many of them don't know what they're doing.  To boot, their bras, in my opinion, and several friends and my sister agree, are not very good quality, fall apart in the wash, get misshapen wires/cups.  The "fit consultants" at dept. stores that offer bra fittings are much better.
I recommend trying brands that are more suited to larger chests, like Wacoal, Chantelle, Le Mystere.  Wacoal is my personal favorite, and you can sometimes find them at discount in stores like TJ Maxx, etc.


----------



## midge (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Honestly, I would go to a big dept store (like Von Maur, Nordstrom, etc) to get fitted over VS.  I know *some* of the girls can measure, but the truth is I've never met one of them, and many of them don't know what they're doing.  To boot, their bras, in my opinion, and several friends and my sister agree, are not very good quality, fall apart in the wash, get misshapen wires/cups.  The "fit consultants" at dept. stores that offer bra fittings are much better.
I recommend trying brands that are more suited to larger chests, like Wacoal, Chantelle, Le Mystere.  Wacoal is my personal favorite, and you can sometimes find them at discount in stores like TJ Maxx, etc._

 

Throw any bra in the washer and it will fall apart. It's pretty much guaranteed that if you read the tag on any bra, it'll say hand wash. No matter where you bought it. 

A simple way to get your bra washed and save time is to do it while you're in the shower. Keep it on when you get in and use some clear Dial (or other non-scented soap), lather up, rinse, and set it on the sink to dry.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I have found that VS's sizing is inconsistent. Some of their bras are true to size, some of them run smaller, and some of them run bigger. It's weird. 
 I swear you need a PHD in boobs/mathematics to understand it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## liv (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midge* 

 
_Throw any bra in the washer and it will fall apart. It's pretty much guaranteed that if you read the tag on any bra, it'll say hand wash. No matter where you bought it. 

A simple way to get your bra washed and save time is to do it while you're in the shower. Keep it on when you get in and use some clear Dial (or other non-scented soap), lather up, rinse, and set it on the sink to dry._

 
That's why you use those laundry bags and only wash bras on delicate cycle with very little else in the washer.  I've handwashed them in the sink before, and using just plain soap doesn't get them as clean as washing them with detergent.  

I still disagree.  VS bras are not as well made as other bras in the same price point, so I find them to be overpriced for their quality as well.  The fact that the sizing is all over the place, that they don't offer a whole range of sizes in all or even MOST of the styles, and the ridiculous vanity sizing are other reasons I don't buy bras there.


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to go to Nordstrom or another department store to be fitted. I did the same thing - I followed the directions on the VS sizing chart and came out with an A cup, when I've been wearing a C cup for 10 years. And with many of my bras, I spill out of the C cup a little on the right side. I can't imagine trying an A!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 2, 2008)

Also (because I read this in someone else's post), bra sizes run differently depending on what you want your bra to do. The very sexy bras run a bit snug because they're supposed to enhance your cleavage and ultimately make you perkier/appear bigger. Body bras (ipex and shaping collection) run true to size. They're just everyday bras that are great under t-shirts. Angel bras are the middle-man of sorts. Usually run true to size, but some give you padding, and are a lot easier on the eyes than Body bras.[/quote]

I have been measured several times at VS and I'm fairly sure I'm a 32D which isn't sold in the store. I want some lift, so all the ones I've tried with padding don't fit at all. I fall out of them when I bend over or even just walk around after a few minutes so I don't know what to get. I've tried the suggestion that a 34C is comparable, but I don't feel like that's true because those don't fit right either. What would you suggest since you work there?


----------



## Odette1303 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ladies, I need your help. 
(I have a swimsuit question, but it's not totally off-topic, since it's the vs size chart that's bugging me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)

So, I want to order a vs swimsuit, but I can't decide which size to order. 
Many women who have their swimsuits say that their sizes are quite large (larger than standard sizes). And that their size chart isn't very helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically, I need you to tell me which size to order. I'm 5'8, 127 Ibs. According to my measurements and the vs chart, I should be a 6 (s) (bust - 34.5, waist - 26.5, hip - 36).
But since so many girls claim that even vs xs is pretty large, I don't know what to do. 

Is there a lady here with approximately the same measurements who can tell me which size to order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## User35 (Mar 21, 2009)

shoot...think the bra sizing is all jacked up try their bathing suits !

ACK !


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm like the only one on here that probably actually really likes VS bras lol. I gained some weight so the backfat has made me fitting in my old bras and finding new ones to get a difficult task. 

I got measured there at VS as a 36C, I was surprised cause I'm use to being in a B cup. I have found though that their PINK line bras' bands run SUPER small compared to their other bras. There is like an inch of band missing with them. So I can't wear those. But I absolutely love the way the Body bras with a bit of padding fit. The Angels wireless padded ones are also amazing. Now push ups on the other hand I find are a big snug around the band but it's not something I can't deal with. 

I can't vouch for how well they hold up to washing and staying in shape as I won't be throwing them into the washer but instead hand washing them. But we'll see.


----------



## Frosting (Apr 8, 2009)

I couldn't wear VS bras if I wanted to because last time I checked they don't carry 32DD or 32DDD bras. I love shopping on barenecessities.com though. They have a fantastic return policy and carry great brands like La Mystere and Chantelle. They also have sales often.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 8, 2009)

I like my VS stuff - good thing, too, because I'm not a 32B anymore and I can't wear wireless cotton bras and sports bras all the time like I did then!  

I'm a 34D-and-a-half these days, and if I get much bigger, I'll have to go up to a 34DD.  I like the Ipex bras - they fit me really well.  The Body By Victoria Ipex wireless is my favorite, but I like the Ipex demi, too (BBV and Angels - ooooh, especially the cute, lacy Angels one!).  I've also upgraded my old shelf bra tank tops (oh, the days when I could wear one of those without popping out) to Ipex wireless camis.  

I hand wash my VS bras and they've held up fine for me.  I have a few that are almost two and a half years old and they're doing fine.  The Ipex camis I throw in the washer on delicate and hang dry, and they're doing fine, too.  And I gotta say, I adooooore microfiber.  We have a microfiber couch, and the seats of the dining room chairs are microfiber, and so's the fabric on the BBV Ipex bras.  If it weren't for microfiber, I couldn't have a beige couch.  It's been attacked by eyeshadow, lipgloss, chocolate, grease, blood, and various tomato-based sauces and everything comes right off of it without staining.


----------



## carandru (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette1303* 

 
_Ladies, I need your help. 
(I have a swimsuit question, but it's not totally off-topic, since it's the vs size chart that's bugging me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)

So, I want to order a vs swimsuit, but I can't decide which size to order. 
Many women who have their swimsuits say that their sizes are quite large (larger than standard sizes). And that their size chart isn't very helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically, I need you to tell me which size to order. I'm 5'8, 127 Ibs. According to my measurements and the vs chart, I should be a 6 (s) (bust - 34.5, waist - 26.5, hip - 36).
But since so many girls claim that even vs xs is pretty large, I don't know what to do. 

Is there a lady here with approximately the same measurements who can tell me which size to order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your best best is to order the suits that are sold separately if you're looking at two pieces and then look at the sizes according to your normal dress size. The chart should say something like 0-2/xs 4-6/s blah blah blah. Based on the cut of the suit, I would adjust that accordingly.  If it's a triangle top, probably better to go up a size.  If it's something w/ fuller coverage, get your true size.

I wear 34C/D in VS bras (although I think I'm more like 32D) and usually end up getting a medium top. I wear a size 2/4 in pants and usually get a small bottom. 

But, with all that said, I usually order a bunch in varying sizes and try them all on to see what works the best.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ I agree. I always get mad when I see cute bra and panty sets cause I realize I can probably wear one but not the other. Usually the bra will fit while the panties will be so itty bitty on me! 

So it's best even if it's a bit pricier to get seperates.


----------



## monter (Apr 13, 2009)

Just a little bit of an update: The new Angels dream angels push-up comes not only in a 32C, but a 32D! One of the few bras in the store that comes in a 32D; IIRC, only the IPEX demi also comes in that size.

I got one for $15 as a quasi-gratis, and I was pleasantly surprised. I'm a 32B, and it actually gave me a LOT of lift.

The way VS sizes is really kind of weird. The measurements are usually bang-on for people that measure between a 32-36, but once it gets into a 38 or 40, I usually end up going through the motions of doing the measurement and then just eyeballing the size instead. I had a girl yesterday that measured something like a 42B, but I gave her 38DDs to try on and they looked like they fit great when she tried them on.

It's hard to shop for bras online - and that goes for anywhere, not just VS.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ I absolutely adore the Angels bras with the memory padding, especially the wireless ones. But my store has been out of shipment of the new ones in my size grrr!


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 27, 2009)

I measured myself, had my bf measure me... and I ended up in like a 30A... Then I go into the store and they measured me as a 32A couple days ago, while I normally wear a 32B... I couldn't even squish my boobs in their 32A bra. I hate bra measurements.
I think VS bras measurements are really weird, their 32B intimissi bra fits weird, their 32B biofit is perfect... and then their Angels pushup bra is a perfect 32C..


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 28, 2009)

I've found all of those kind of charts useless. I've had results from a B cup to an F cup! In reality I'm about in the middle. Lol.


----------

